# Sad News - Dan-O Allbritton passed away



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

I learned this morning that long-time slot car racer, Dan-O Allbritton from Savannah, Georgia passed away on Sunday (11/20).

Friends may sign the online register book at www.stricklandandsonsfuneralhome.com 

Funeral: 11 a.m. Wednesday, 11/23, in the chapel of the funeral home 

Thomas C. Strickland & Sons Funeral Homes West Chatham Chapel 
901 W. Hwy 80 
Pooler, GA 31322 
(912) 748-2444


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

condolences to Dan's friends and family. RIP Dan.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Bummer. My Condolences to his family as well ,RIP our friend.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Many of us met Dan O in Brunswick GA in or around 1992 at A&S Hobbies some times it went months or years without seeing him but once you saw him it was like old times... Dan O loved slots but there was no local track where he lived in Savannah so he traveled all over GA and FL racing as often as he could. He was mostly racing the AMSRA series in GA/TN but he kept tabs on what was going on in FL. 
He has lots of friends who will miss him.


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Rollin,

Had he been sick? I talked to Dan about two and a half months ago I guess it was and he seemed to be ok then.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Mike R said:


> Rollin,
> 
> Had he been sick? I talked to Dan about two and a half months ago I guess it was and he seemed to be ok then.
> 
> Mike R


Very unexpected. Word is that Dan-O suffered a heart attack and passed away on Sunday. 

I just talked to Dan-O a little over a week ago about an upcoming AMSRA race. In fact, he ordered a couple of Eddie's custom-painted interiors so he could make a run at concourse.

Life's short and I don't think that Dan-O got cheated out of a single moment. He loved his daughter, a good cigar and was always up for a fishing trip or a slot car trip.


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Life's short and I don't think that Dan-O got cheated out of a single moment. He loved his daughter, a good cigar and was always up for a fishing trip or a slot car trip.



Amen to that and I can relate. RIP Dan-O

MR


----------

